# MY RED NOSED PIT (BLOODLINE:?) (SIRE:TANK)



## HoneyBun's Mommy (May 11, 2009)

HELLO SITE, 
I KNOW YOURE UP TO YOUR MEDIUM CROPPED EARS IN QUESTIONS ABOUT BLOODLINES AND ITS HARD TO TELL BY PICTURE ONLY. I CONTACTED THE BREEDER (I WAS A 2ND PARTY BUYER) AND THE ONLY THING MISSING ON THE CKC PAPERWORK IS THE "OPTIONAL" BLOODLINE. HONEY IS A RED NOSED APBT, WITH A SIRE TANK AND HAZEL DAM. I KNOW SHES PURE BRED FROM THE PAPERWORK BUT ASKING YOUR OPINION ON HER FAMILY TREE (ALBUM LISTS 10 PICS) IN CASE THE BREEDER DOESNT RESPOND ASAP (IM IMPATIENT LOL BECAUSE SHES 6 MONTHS NOW AND I WANT TO KNOW ALL I CAN ABOUT MY SWEETIE THAT I SHARED THE PAST MONTH WITH). I KNOW MOST TRUE OWNERS WHOLE HEARTEDLY CARE ABOUT THE BLOODLINE FOR TEMPERMENT, LIFE EXPECTANCY AND SPORT, BUT IM A FIRST TIME APBT OWNER AND JUST WANTED TO LOVE HER REALLY.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AWW pretty girl.

but im hate to the the bubble burster... if BOTH parents aren registered with a REPUTABLE registry (ukc, adba.. ect)there is no way to tell.... CKC is not w reputable registy... someone registered their HUMAN son as a APBT... lol.... i wouldnt follow wat CKC says. Most often they are just wiling to take whatever u slap on paper....

second, red, blue black nose carries NO signifigance to the dog itself. it jsut jsut simply the color of their nose. so you wouldnt say "my red nose pit" it would be "my pit has a red nose" something i used to do too so dont worry. 

last, i hope u dont get discouraged becuz u wont be able to find ur dogs lines... enjoy ur stay and please ask questions!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:goodpost: YEP Sorry Hun but with out UKC/ADBA papers you aren't going to know what her bloodline is. She as good looking girly tho!


----------



## HoneyBun's Mommy (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for your timely response. I contacted the breeder a month ago just to know and will try again. I guess the ultimate satisfaction I will get is in her love...just wish I knew more at times. It's a shame when bredders go under the radar, especially since 2 weeks after I 2nd hand adopted her I had to have her treated (successfully at the most extravagant animal hospital in GA) for the Parvo virus and had her shots up to date. The previous owner was a truck driver who hadnt the considerable time to care for her (made me upset) but I took her in with my heart and never looked back other than to get her paperwork under my name for shots and upkeep. I appreciate your time and will keep you posted on my Honeybun.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes the CKC is the way Back Yard Breeders (BYB) get registrations for unregistered dogs. You can make up a pedigree and submit it and they will register your dog. So with that said it is not surprising that the breeder is being no help to you because they are a BYB and probably do not know what line they have.
With that said you have a very cute little pitty!

I see on your pole you have Colby or Watchdog. Those are very different bloodlines and the Watchdog has turned more into a bully breed these days. We cannot be certain but most Colby's have a distinct look and your girl dozen;t look Colby but again no way to really every know.

Do you have the pedigree from CKC? It most likely is not correct but on the off chance you should post some on the dogs in the 4 or 5 generation and that might be the key to a specific bloodline.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

honeybun is one cute puppy...any more pictures?


----------



## I GOT PITBULL$ (Mar 7, 2011)

hey whats "tanks" CKC reg. number..... IM A CKC BREEDER aka BACK YARD breeder I guess.lol but own a few dogs and my Foudation female "lil Girl" had a pup who was named "Tank" he should be about 5 years old now I think. His sire's name is "Blue"


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U realize this thread is over 3 years old.... and im pretty sure that member doesn't come here anymore...


----------

